# A new Zoids RPG.



## Kantorock (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm the owner and founder of a Zoids orientated forum, and I'm looking for people to join it. In the forum you can chat about zoids, show off your latest models and works of art, as well as link to your personal website and/or art gallery. However, the forum itself is primarily dedicated  to a role playing game set in a unique fanverse called "Battle Century." Battle Century is heavily influences by Battle Story, but includes elements from Chaotic Century, Guardian Force, New Century Zero, Fuzors, and Genesis. The most striking feature, I think, is the sheer amount of zoids you are able to choose from, as well as the ability to create your own if you meet the certain standards.

If you're interesting in a zoids rpg, or are simply looking to stretch your creative wings with a new forum, then please visit http://zoids-battlecentury.zforum.biz/ and have a look around. I'll be eagerly waiting any of you that want to join.


----------

